
The Enderby Shield - bryanrasmussen
https://www2.le.ac.uk/services/ulas/discoveries/projects/iron-age/enderby-shield
======
curtis
> _Our initial thoughts that a bark shield would be too fragile for use in
> battle were turned on their head by our experimental work which showed that
> the shield could stand up to heavy impacts, including protecting from
> arrows. A bark shield, although not as strong as a solid wood or metal
> shield, is much lighter, allowing for speed and movement._

I'd like to know more about this. I find it hard to believe that a bark shield
could provide significant protection against iron weapons, which is not to say
that I don't believe it, but I would certainly like to understand _how_.

